# Will the AF come during fet medicated cycle??



## adri1972 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello ladies, I am Spanish so my english could sound a bit strange  
I am doing fet , the transfer was last week (wed 25th) and I am using the estrogen patches as well as progefikk. I would like to know whether the period could come before I stop using the patches or if I will arrive for sure to the blood test (on the 8th, a bit late) 
My embrios were two blasts, so when do you think is sure to take a hpt ?? I took one yesterday ( 8dpt) and it was negative, maybe to early?
Good luck to you all 
Adriana


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your post yesterday on the 2ww board re testing. As I said, personally I think testing at 8dpt, even with blastocysts, is too early and I would wait until at least 10dpt...or ideally you should really try to hold off until your official test day of 8 August.

I'm assuming that "progefikk" is progesterone support...this, along with the oestrogen support you're having, may delay your period.

Some women may find they bleed before test day (and if having natural FET - rather than medicated - may find they bleed 14 or so days past ovulation)....some other ladies may find that even though they get a negative result, that they still don't bleed because the progesterone and oetrogen support are holding the bleeding back and delaying your cycle.

If you ET (embryo transfer) on Wed 25 July then you are 9dpt which is still quite early.  I'd hold on to test again until at the earliest tomorrow but personally I wait until Wed 8 August which would be 14dpt...I know my clinic always say to test at 14dpt, irrelevant of whether had a 2 or 3 day transfer or whether was blastocysts.

Good luck and hopefully your period won't show for another 8 months !!  

Natasha


----------



## adri1972 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks again, Natasha!!! I think I am going to test on Monday at least or wait until the official test date as you suggested. I am asking about the  period because I have period pains since the day before yesterday , not very strong,( I know they could be a good or a bad sing )  but I didn't understand very well if the period could come , now with your explanation it is very clear! I hope it's not coming for 8 months too! Progefikk is progesterone. 
Kisses from Malaga
Adriana


----------



## adri1972 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, I just wanted to say that it didn't work this time for us, my blood test was negative. We will start soon a new fresh cycle. I wanted to thank Natasha for all her kindness and support.
A big kiss from Malaga
Adriana


----------

